# Baked potato question



## legend_018 (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm trying to follow a link someone sent out called Perfect Baked Potatoes - secrets to baking the perfect baked potato.

it says estimated cooking time for 350 is 60 minutes and 400 degrees is 45 minutes. This is for a medium potatoe of about 5 ounces.

however, the potatoes at my store come rather big and I tried to find the smallest ones. I just weighed one and it's 1 lb and the other is slight over a pound. 

I wonder how much more baking time it's going to take.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 23, 2008)

Baked potatoes can keep warm for quite some time, so start it early and test it for doneness. Prick it with a toothpick or one of those skinny forks to see if soft, squeeze it (quickly, it's hot). Better overdone than underdone. If it's done early, turn the oven down as low as it will go or pull it out and set it on the stove to keep warm.

That said, I used to follow a cookbook to the T when it came to baking potatoes. It never listed the weight of the potato either and they always came out perfect, no matter the size.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 23, 2008)

I bake a large russet at 400F for about an hour. Test for doneness.

You can cut the baking time in half if you microwave the potatoes for 3 minutes apiece before baking.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 23, 2008)

I nuked a "restaurant size" potato last night for three minutes then threw it on a 600F grill with the lid down. Ten minutes it was done.  Needless to say I had to keep that one warm longer than expected. These summer temps are making my grill scream. I only had two burners on even.


----------



## suziquzie (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks Pacanis I was just about to start a thread on how long to bake a tater on the grill.... glad I read here. 
Figures, if it has anything to do with potatoes OR grills you'd be there. 

Does it matter if it's over direct heat or not?


----------



## pacanis (Jun 23, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Thanks Pacanis I was just about to start a thread on how long to bake a tater on the grill.... glad I read here.
> *Figures, if it has anything to do with potatoes OR grills you'd be there*.
> 
> Does it matter if it's over direct heat or not?


 
lol, seeing as how most of my pics are of grilled food with a baked spud featured..... 
I do them over direct (no flames though) because it "colors" them some and turns the skin crispy, but I did not intend to do last night's spud in that short amount of time, still, it was good  I prefer about 20 minutes for them, but now I know I can do them in 10.
Don't forget to roll it on the counter before cutting it open. It loosens the "meat".


----------



## legend_018 (Jun 24, 2008)

2 "1 lb" Russett Potatoes
cleaned/scrubbed. Rubbed with oil and than rolled in salt.
Cooked in 375 degree oven until done (took about an hour and 20 minutes).
Used thermometor to make sure temperature was 210 degrees.
Turned them around half way through cooking.
came out nice and fluffy inside. 

Yeah a good baked potatoe.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 24, 2008)

Mmmmm, sounds good!


----------



## QSis (Jun 24, 2008)

pacanis said:


> lol, seeing as how most of my pics are of grilled food with a baked spud featured.....
> I do them over direct (no flames though) because it "colors" them some and turns the skin crispy, but I did not intend to do last night's spud in that short amount of time, still, it was good  I prefer about 20 minutes for them, but now I know I can do them in 10.
> Don't forget to roll it on the counter before cutting it open. It loosens the "meat".


 
Bread, potato and raviolis?  

Are you one of those RUNNING people, pacanis????

Lee


----------



## VeraBlue (Jun 24, 2008)

Start testing them after an hour.

I noticed another poster mentions keeping potatoes warm by leaving them on the stove top.  Potatoes, once cooked are an extremely potentially hazardous food.  Either keep them in a low (140 degree) oven or refridgerate them until you can properly reheat them.  Sitting on a counter or even a warm stove top is dangerous.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 24, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Don't forget to roll it on the counter before cutting it open. It loosens the "meat".


That's a new one on me. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 24, 2008)

Pacanis, looks like you're gonna need a BIGGER
BOAT.....xxx ....... I mean...Plate.
​


----------



## pacanis (Jun 24, 2008)

Running people? Noooo, I just like the taste of bread, ravilois and potato 

That was me Vera. I didn't mean to turn this into another hazardous food thread.... or is that you doing that? 
 I should have said MY stovetop, as it gets way too hot to put your hand on when the oven is turned on (such as, if he was finishing a chicken and the oven was still at 350 or whatever).
I guess I should have also set a limit to keeping the potato warm.  Such as, don't keep it warm on your stovetop for days.... I assumed his other food would be done reasonably close to the potato being done.  
The baked potatoes I cook are very hot when fully cooked and can keep hot for quite a while on their own, as long as they aren't cut open. Let alone setting it on a very hot stovetop.

Your results may vary.

And yes Quicksilver, I often have to grab a serving plate when I make dinner for myself. I like to eat, what can I say?


----------



## DramaQueen (Jun 24, 2008)

*There are approximately 4, 230 recipes for "the perfect baked potato."  You are about to read them all.  *


----------



## VeraBlue (Jun 24, 2008)

pacanis said:


> That was me Vera. I didn't mean to turn this into another hazardous food thread.... or is that you doing that?
> I should have said MY stovetop, as it gets way too hot to put your hand on when the oven is turned on (such as, if he was finishing a chicken and the oven was still at 350 or whatever).
> I guess I should have also set a limit to keeping the potato warm.  Such as, don't keep it warm on your stovetop for days.... I assumed his other food would be done reasonably close to the potato being done.
> The baked potatoes I cook are very hot when fully cooked and can keep hot for quite a while on their own, as long as they aren't cut open. Let alone setting it on a very hot stovetop.
> ...



Just the technician in me coming out


----------



## pacanis (Jun 24, 2008)

Hah! And usually I'm being accused of being to technical.
Although not when it comes to cooking


----------

